# My rabbit eats cat biscuits!



## Vicmunro (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi I have a 4 year old lion head lop male rabbit, and he is a house rabbit and has the run of the flat along with 5 female cats, a little while ago I caught him eating cat biscuits! Is this armful for him? He eats normal rabbit food plus fresh carrots ad dandelions, just a wee concerned bout him eating cat food though!


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't of thought it was the best considering rabbits don't eat meat and they will contain some form of it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Put the cat food where he can't reach it, rabbits are herbivours so although a tiny amount won't do much harm it isn't good for them.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, as already said, a couple won't do any harm but it's not something that should be encouraged in the long term- rabbit digestive systems are not equipped for meat substances. Is there any way you could keep him out of the kitchen, or put the cat bscuits out of reach?

Also, you say you feed dandelions and carrots. How many carrots do you feed? They should be treats, really, due to their sugar content. Green, leafy veg such as Spring Greens are much better (sorry if you're already aware of this, I don't want to be preachy ).

Oh, and do you have piccies of the chap in question? I love lionlops!! :001_wub:


----------



## Vicmunro (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks all for the advice, yes will upload a pic of him for you! Oh and the carrots are prob once a week if that! I do try to get him eating green cabbage etc but he is soooooo fussy! He does like doc leaves however


----------

